# EVSR Exciting Moments from 2014



## EVSR (Aug 12, 2014)

In 2014 EVSR has competed all over the Eastern US, from the icy summit of Mt. Washington Auto Road (for the Climb to the Clouds) to the hot asphalt of VIRginia International Raceway (for the Grassroots Motorsports Magazine's Ultimate Track Car Challenge) and many racetracks in between. In a season filled with electric race car firsts and racing successes we have selected some of the most exciting moments and compiled them into one place for you.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SpZTc64KJFY


----------

